# Fuck Alec and the cca



## rezmutts (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone going to attend the American Legislative exchange Councils Protest and the correction Corporations Of America, In Scottsdale, Az This Weds?


----------



## Redd Capp (Nov 29, 2011)

Whats CCA trading at?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 5, 2012)

I was there. Going to Chicago in May per chance?


----------



## brking (Jan 5, 2012)

was there too and am going in may as well you should check it out


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 8, 2012)

Been there, done that. See you at G8. And yes, I did say "see you at G8" to half the people I met there.


----------



## NM Black Cross Medic (Jan 8, 2012)

Been there, ripped them a new one.
"See you at G8" -me, knowing I'd see a lot of you at G8.


----------

